# Fanartikel-Bestseller bei Amazon: T-Shirt von Medal of Honor für 2,69 auf Platz 1 [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. Oktober 2010)

*Fanartikel-Bestseller bei Amazon: T-Shirt von Medal of Honor für 2,69 auf Platz 1 [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Fanartikel-Bestseller bei Amazon: T-Shirt von Medal of Honor für 2,69 auf Platz 1 [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Fanartikel-Bestseller bei Amazon: T-Shirt von Medal of Honor für 2,69 auf Platz 1 [Anzeige]


----------



## XXTREME (9. Oktober 2010)

*Fanartikel-Bestseller bei Amazon: T-Shirt von Medal of Honor für 2,69 auf Platz 1 [Anzeige]*

Mal ehrlich, wer läuft mit solchen T-Shirts rum


----------

